

Show HN: Manage and promote your startup everywhere online - mypresences
https://www.mypresences.com/lp/startups/

======
gotrythis
I think your fonts are messed up. They look like Japanese kanji, or missing,
so just empty boxes.

~~~
mypresences
Thanks for commenting .. I am not seeing this and checked from a remote
testing service on some different browsers.

How are you accessing the site?

Thanks.

